# لماذا تجمل الام طفلها على يدها اليسرى؟



## firygorg (20 مارس 2010)

*

لماذا تحمل الأم طفلها على يدها اليسرى ؟؟؟؟؟ 
________________________________________


يبكي الطفل الصغير فتسرع إليه الأم وتحمله وما أن تضمه إلى صدرها حتى يسكت عن البكاء ! 
وإذا كان الطفل يسكت دائماً عندما تحمله أمه .. فإن الملاحظة الدائمة أن الأم تحمل طفلها على يدها اليسرى .. 
ترى ما السر في ذلك ؟ 
أن الأم عندما تحمل الطفل بهذه الطريقة تضع جسمه بالقرب من قلبها .. ترى هل هو في حاجة إلى ذلك ؟ 


إن كل الدلائل تشير إلى وجود هذا الاحتمال .. وذلك لأن صوت قلب الأم هو أول صوت سمعه الطفل قبل أن يولد .. فطوال فترة الحمل والطفل داخل الرحم يكون دائماً بالقرب من نبضات قلب الأم .. فالسائل " الامينوسي " الذي يحيط به وهو داخل الرحم يحمل إليه بانتظام هذه الدقات .. 
هنا يجب أن نقف قليلاً أمام هذه الظروف التي يعيش قيها الجنين وهو يسمع بانتظام دقات قلب الأم : 

انه يحصل على الغذاء المهضوم .. 
لا يشعر بالجوع ولا بالعطش .. 

ولا يعاني من اختلاف درجات الحرارة . فالطقس حوله ثابت ، لا برد و لا حر. 
وبعد ما حدثت الولادة وخرج المولود إلى الحياة الخارجية هنا قد يشعر بالبرد أو الحر .. وهنا قد يعطش وقد يجوع .. ومع الولادة ينقطع عن سمعه هذا الصوت المنتظم الذي كان يصاحب فترة الراحة .. 


وعلى هذا فإن ارتباط سماع الصوت القادم من قلب الأم مع الإحساس بالراحة يجعل الطفل في اشتياق دائم لسماع هذا الصوت الذي يذكره بفترة راحة ممتعة قضاها في بطن أمه . 

لذا ، عندما تحمل الأم طفلها وتقربه من قلبها فإنها تعطيه الإحساس بالراحة والدفء و الإطمئنان . 
ولكن لماذا تفعل الأم ذلك دون أن تفهم حقيقة ما يحدث فعلا ؟ 

إنها الفطرة التي فطر الله الإنسان عليها .. فسبحان الله

​​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2010)

سمعتها فى وعظة لدكتور مجدى اسحق شكرا لمموضوع


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ومعلومه حلوه اوى ومهمه

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا
انا اول مرة اعرف


----------



## firygorg (21 مارس 2010)

*​شكرااااااااا لكل اخت واخ لمرورهم بكلماتهم الجميلة

                                      الرب يعوض تعبهم







[/url][/IMG]​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 مارس 2010)

اختي firygorg مشكوره لسردك هذا الموضوع
وهذه المعلومه المهمه

الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك
​


----------



## firygorg (21 مارس 2010)

*​اشكرك اخى الغالى على ردك الجميل

 ومرورك الذى نور مشاركتى​*


----------



## Mason (26 مارس 2010)

*معلومة جميلة جدااااا*
*ومهمة اوى شكرا جدا على المعلومة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## firygorg (27 مارس 2010)

*​شكراااااااااا على المرور الجميل الرب يباركك


​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*
موضوع جميـــل جدا


شكــــــــــــرا ليـــــكم



سلام الرب يســـــــوع​*


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

*يسلموووووو يساعسل

*​


----------



## firygorg (27 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااا الرب يعوضك







[/url][/IMG]​*


----------



## firygorg (27 مارس 2010)

*امين الرب يعوضك
​*


----------

